# Right, recommend me a bolt upright pushchair!



## MrsVenn

Ok, so Molly officially hates her Cherry right now because she's so nosey and it doesn't allow her to sit bolt upright and see everything.

I don't want a stroller (we have one already), instead I want a proper pushchair, like the Graco ones or something that is comfy looking and definitely sits bolt upright with no recline.

So what can people recommend? I've seen a M&Ps Aria around when shopping and that looks like the ticket, a proper seat with a good back on it so something like that. Or my friend has a Silvercross Cruiser which Molly LOVES :dohh:

Please don't recommend I go on eBay, hate the flipping site and can't be faffed with it :flower:

Help me girls!!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Hmmmmm we have a Silver Cross 3D and that's pretty upright too but can be reclined which is handy. I think most of the larger Silver Cross ones are the same design, just with a different frame. :shrug: 

Maybe you need to pop into Mothercare or somewhere similar nd try a few out?


----------



## BethK

We had the chameleon but got rid as it sat too much upright amongst other things. 

We just removed the shoulder straps on our 360 nipper and kept the waist and crotch strap so LO could lean right forward if she wants.


----------



## _Vicky_

BethK said:


> We had the chameleon but got rid as it sat too much upright amongst other things.
> 
> *We just removed the shoulder straps on our 360 nipper and kept the waist and crotch strap so LO could lean right forward if she wants*.


no that is sooo simple its genius!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Taking mine off tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## MrsVenn

I've been thinking about Silvercross (we have a Pop Sport and very pleased with it), I like the Linear one and have noticed that they are more 'up'. 

It just seems that a lot of pushchairs are still slightly reclined even in their highest position. My friend's Bug and Quinny seem the same :( I'm not fussed about brand, just something that does the job I need it to do.


----------



## MrsVenn

Ooo my friend's Bug always looks like it's reclined, I'll ask her about that on Weds. Although I must be in the minority in that I'm not keen on them...:blush: *runs away whilst most of BnB come running after me with pitch forks*

Yep, have taken shoulder pads, lengthened straps etc too, she's still too far back in her seat. I'm using a pillow behind her at the moment to get her in a position she's happy with but I'd rather some proper support.


----------



## CormacksGirl

I have the linear freeway (silver cross) And that sits bolt upright. Adam is really nosey too!!!x


----------



## MrsVenn

The Linear freeway, that's the one I've seen that looks pretty good. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsT&Ben

Do NOT buy a brio sing!! The seat reclines soooooo much its silly. Love the 360 nipper, wish I'd bought one instead of the crap that I did. 
Good luck with the search!


----------



## isil

just put the straps that go over the shoulders under her arm pits instead so she can sit up? similar to what Bethk has said!


----------



## MrsVenn

^ I've unclipped them, but the problem seems to be that the seat angle, when being pushed forwards, still makes her sit back. She pulls herself forwards to hold on to the bar but it just seems to be a bit much of a stretch for her at the moment (the seat is tilted too) and then gets cross because gravity is against her iykwim. I've wedged a pillow behind her lower back to give her that extra bit to pad the seat out to make it a right angle for her but I'm not happy having this as a long term solution.


----------



## amie-leigh

i had a graco buggy that was bolt up right it does recline to flat as well but it was quite heavy the one i had was similar to this 
https://www.google.co.uk/products/c...&sa=X&ei=AGsbTtncAYir8AO-4dAu&ved=0CF0Q8wIwAA


----------



## MrsVenn

Ooo thanks for that, I was looking at Gracos when out. I don't have to worry about them being bulky or heavy tbh and like how sturdy they look. How was it to push?


----------



## Mumof42009

I've found alot of them don't sit bolt upright unless you buy a stroller, I have had loads at the moment I've got a zia4 and leave shoulder straps off so ds can lean forward on the bumper bar.


----------



## DonnaBallona

how about a quinny Zapp? I don't think it reclines though?

https://www.google.co.uk/m/search?s...GB&gl=uk&client=safari&q=quinny zapp&sa=N#i=1


----------



## MissCherry15

My graco sits bolt upright or lies almost completely flat xx


----------



## GingerNut

DD loves her Cameleon because it's bolt upright, we had a M&P pramette and a Maclaren XLR before and she complained bitterly in both of them because she was too reclined.

I'm on the lookout now for a double that's as upright as her Cameleon - none of them seem to be!


----------



## Hayley90

we have the cameleon, and on its most forward setting it is so upright harrison falls forward off the seat :dohh: x


----------



## Hayley90

here:

https://www.thingamababy.com/photos/uncategorized/2008/08/22/bugaboo_recline.jpg


----------



## amie-leigh

MrsVenn said:


> Ooo thanks for that, I was looking at Gracos when out. I don't have to worry about them being bulky or heavy tbh and like how sturdy they look. How was it to push?

it wasn't too bad to push i liked the fact mine had a single handle bar right across so easy for one handed pushing and it felt very sturdy (we used to call it the tank) 
i got rid of it because i liked my quinny zapp because its light weight i need a light weight buggy for getting in and out the flat but if you aren't bothered about weight then i'd say gracos are good x


----------



## LeannieB

Hi Sam has the M&P Skate and that sits really upright. Its lovely too push as well xx


----------



## MrsVenn

Ooo thanks girls. I'm trying Molly in my friend's Bug tomorrow and will go and have a look at Gracos too this weekend. My other friend has a M&Ps Pilko so we're trying that next week too, haha. 

Thanks for all of the suggestions and for the pics Hayley, appreciate that. xxx


----------



## New2Bumps

I have our straps really loose and so with the bumper bar on Ethan sits right up holding onto the bar!


----------



## cherryglitter

mamas and papas luna pushchairs have freedom straps which means molly could lean forward and do as she pleases!! they're really good. (mine broke but that is another story!) the solas could be the same. but im not too sure. xx


----------



## MrsVenn

Cheers babes, I need to pop to M&Ps this week anyway so will take a look at the Luna, they're always on offer as well.

I'm pretty keen on the Silvercross at the moment but Molly's just decided to start walking this week and I have a horrid feeling she's going to be a child that wants to walk and not be pushed so it may all be a big fat waste of time buying something now. xxx


----------



## tessica123

GingerNut said:


> DD loves her Cameleon because it's bolt upright, we had a M&P pramette and a Maclaren XLR before and she complained bitterly in both of them because she was too reclined.
> 
> I'm on the lookout now for a double that's as upright as her Cameleon - none of them seem to be!

Have you tried the baby jogger city select that sits forwards loads and is great for newborn and toddler as you can have carry cot or car seat for newborn


----------



## emsiee

MrsVenn said:


> I'm pretty keen on the Silvercross at the moment but Molly's just decided to start walking this week and I have a horrid feeling she's going to be a child that wants to walk and not be pushed so it may all be a big fat waste of time buying something now. xxx


Ha ha! I was saying this to OH last night about Jessica! (We`re on the prowl for a new pushchair too) She throws one now when I go to put her in it :growlmad:


----------



## Marleysgirl

amie-leigh said:


> i had a graco buggy that was bolt up right it does recline to flat as well but it was quite heavy the one i had was similar to this
> https://www.google.co.uk/products/c...&sa=X&ei=AGsbTtncAYir8AO-4dAu&ved=0CF0Q8wIwAA

I've got that Graco and it does seem extremely upright when on its most upright setting! I don't like using it for Andrew as he falls asleep in the buggy and falls forward if I'm not paying attention :dohh: It's quite free-wheeling to push, but bulky when folded in the boot of the car.


----------



## Katt

MrsVenn said:


> I've been thinking about Silvercross (we have a Pop Sport and very pleased with it), I like the Linear one and have noticed that they are more 'up'.
> 
> It just seems that a lot of pushchairs are still slightly reclined even in their highest position. My friend's Bug and Quinny seem the same :( I'm not fussed about brand, just something that does the job I need it to do.

My quinny is totally upright forward facing, but slightly reclined rear facing x


----------



## kayleigh&bump

We had the cherry and had exactly the same issue. We recently got the chicco liteway and it is soooo much better. LO loves it x


----------



## moggymay

have you tried the Yo! Its got a fab basket and its very easy for little one to push if she gets bored of walking but doesnt want to ride....it has a webbed seat recline so its as upright or reclined as you make the webbing


----------



## Natasha2605

I don't know if it's been auggested but the Luna Mix (mamas and Papas) has a floating harness so they can sit as far forward as they want. Summer loves it and it's the only buggy she'll sit for long periods in xx


----------



## sunshine114

We have the graco symbio and it sits bolt upright, slightly reclined and reclined with just a click of a lever. Also it's forward facing and parent facing. it's great! LO was sat bolt upright looking at the animals at the country park today and he had a great view!


----------



## MrsVenn

Thanks everyone! Still debating what to do here. Molly's getting very confident on her legs so I've ordered reins. I don't think she'll be in a pushchair much once she's confident so I'm keen on perservering with my Cherry for now. I just don't want to waste a few hundred when it's just not necessary iykwim. Ahhh flipping kids, they complicate everything, haha!


----------

